# [Debian]Apache Verzeichniss (/var/www) auf user Verzeichnis verweisen



## CikoNo1 (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe es endlich hin bekommen, dass mein Apache läuft und mit Samba unter dem user eine Freigabe erstellt, die ich auch über meine Win Maschine erreichen kann. Nun will ich meine php Dateien auch auf dem testen. Meine Php Dateien liegen auf dem Freigegebenen Verzeichnis des users. Wie bekomme ich das hin, dass das Apache Verzeichnis auf das Verzeichnis user verweist. 

Bin Linux Newbi!

MFG


----------



## Aiju (22. Oktober 2005)

Meinst du so http://dein-server/~dein-user/dein-file.php ?
Welche Apacheversion hast du den? Source oder nicht?
EDIT: Siehe hier http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials225581.html


----------

